# Same muscle group supersets... What are your favorites?



## HDH (Oct 30, 2012)

Supersetting the same muscle group allows us to hammer away using different angles to get that ultimate fatigue and burn. It's best to start with the most demanding of the two. It's not something I do all the time but If I feel like my progress is slowing on a particular muscle group, it's a good way to give em a wake up call. 

My favorite same muscle groups-

Shoulders- Heavy uprights / Uprights

Traps- Smith back shrugs / Smith front shrugs

Back- Wide chins / Close chins

Chest- DB pullovers / DB incline flies

Tri- BB wide grip on flat bench / BB close grip on flat bench

Bicep- Seated DB / DB lying incline

Quads- Machine Curls / Bodyweight squats

Hammies- Lying leg curls / Standing leg curls

Calves- Standing calf raises / Body weight calf raises

So what are your favorites?

If you only have one or two, post em up anyways  

HDH


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 30, 2012)

I like doing tri extensions followed by push-ups. And pull ups followed by cable pulls, or muscle ups


----------



## DF (Oct 30, 2012)

Chest- Flat DB / Flat Fly's
Chest- Incline DB / Cable Crossover


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2012)

When I do super sets, and I rarely do I like to hit different heads of the muscle. Examples

Ez bar curl to hammer curl

Skull crusher to push down

Seated close grip row to wide grip chin

Or

Isolate the muscle then blast with a compound movement or vise versa

Examples:

Skull Crusher to OHP

Straight arm push down to barbell row

Front squat to ham curl


----------



## PFM (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll do these Giant Sets when I am going out and show off my shit for a day. Nothing like a trashed sore muscle all full and pumped from the trauma!


----------



## amore169 (Oct 31, 2012)

I did this yesterday for my biceps standing up back to back non stop;
4 reps with 100# ez curl bar, close grip.
6 reps with 90# ez curl bar, wide grip.
8 reps with 80# ez curl bar, close grip.
10 reps with 70# ez curl bar, wide grip.
12 reps with 60# ez curl bar, close grip.
15 reps with 50# ez curl bar, wide grip.
20 reps with 40# ez curl bar, close grip.
That's one set, the next set I start the opposite weight and reps. That gets my blood pumping.


----------

